
Caltrain Petition to restore electrification funds - CaliforniaKarl
https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/support-9600-american-jobs-tell-fta-approve-funding-caltrain-electrification
======
DrScump
Be fully informed first:

[http://www.latimes.com/local/california/la-me-federal-
rail-g...](http://www.latimes.com/local/california/la-me-federal-rail-grant-
conflict-20170209-story.html)

